# Aqueon Filter Murderer?



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

I have the Aqueon power filter 20 for my new tank and when I woke up today I found one of my zebras stuck against the grey bar dead. I know because my tank is still in cycle stage it might of died before it got sucked up by the filter but the other 3 zebras I'm using for cycling are doing great. The one that died was also eating and looked healthy the day before. Was this just a freak accident? Has this happened to anyone else? Is there a way I can lower the power of the filter? Any advice would be great thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Unless the filter is way too strong for the tank or the tank or the fish is very small or weak, the fish die first, then get stuck to the filter. You can put a sponge over the filter intake, but I doubt it killed your fish. Danios are really good at holding their own even in strong current. Do a massive water change and keep an eye on the water quality.


----------

